# Fursona/OC pet peeves.



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 24, 2018)

I _could _make a thread about one particular thing I hate, but people have a tendency to get extremely riled up about that kind of thing. So, how about I just make a generic _"what kind of things do you hate to see in other people's characters" _thread, yes?
Can be anything ranging from their appearance to their personality.

Here's what's personally getting on my tits:

Fursonas or OCs who are distasteful stereotypes of a country/nationality.
We get it! You just turned 13, you think communism is edgy and funny yet you know little about it beyond _LOL, MOTHER RUSSIA COMRADES! _So you, despite being American or non-Slavic, make a Russian character who's a walking, borderline offensive, stereotype. You know, because there isn't already enough negative representations of Russians and other Slavic peoples.

Guess my next fursona should be a burger-eating, sibling-fucking, gun-obsessed, trump-voting, brain-dead redneck American, huh? I'm sure that would go over well.

Morons.

This goes for your shitty Nazi fursonas and Japanese stereotypes as well. Maybe don't fuck with other nationalities you know nothing about, especially if you're making them look bad. Thanks.


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 24, 2018)

I've mentioned this in my own peeves thread before, but tattoos. It doesn't make a lot of logistical sense, particularly on furry furs or things with scales. Just call it a dye job and be done with it. 

And I agree with you that national/race stereotype furs are the worst.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 24, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> I've mentioned this in my own peeves thread before, but tattoos. It doesn't make a lot of logistical sense, particularly on furry furs or things with scales. Just call it a dye job and be done with it.
> 
> And I agree with you that national/race stereotype furs are the worst.



Oh yeah. Perfectly clear tattoos on fur wouldn't be a thing. Even if it was dyed into the fur, it would look like crap.
Any kind of intricate detail would be lost.


----------



## ellaerna (Feb 24, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Oh yeah. Perfectly clear tattoos on fur wouldn't be a thing. Even if it was dyed into the fur, it would look like crap.
> Any kind of intricate detail would be lost.


Exactly. Super short haired fur could be a possibility, but really there's just too many variables that could ruin the effect of a tattoo or intricate design.


----------



## Sergei Sóhomo (Feb 24, 2018)

Not enough sparkledogs with 20 wings is my biggest pet peeve


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 24, 2018)




----------



## Pompadork (Feb 24, 2018)

God I was vaguely in the MLP fandom for so long I have such a weirdly specific hatred for certain self insert ponies. Shit like "This is (fuck idk) Blideo James he's a bright blue pegasus with brown hair and I made him using a base/that generic MLP character maker. He got his N64 controller cutie mark after speedrunning Super Mareio (HA CHA CHA) and realizing he was good at video games. His girlfriend is Rainbow Dash and his theme song is the nightcore version of an Avenged Sevenfold song."

I'm super cool with self inserts! I think they can be fun! But MLP specific pony self inserts are just so fucking bORING. We get it. You are a brony that thinks their special talent as a magical horse would be fucking gaming or building computers or some shit and you want to marry a cartoon waifu horse. You and everyone else.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Feb 25, 2018)

Hyper 'sonas - huge muscles, huge genitals, etc.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 25, 2018)

Being a total Kawiie head or Kawii head (secertly me lolz).                                        I'am a Kawiie/Kawii Horise I'am adorable so who needs some hugs furries.


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 25, 2018)

I love Trad and Pastel goths along with Lolita and Classic goth so doe's that make me a TradPastelLolita???


----------



## SuperNaturalHorse (Feb 25, 2018)

Decora goth is so ratch but so catchy cute just add lots of colorful decorations like hair clips and child like stuff.                       (I still can dress sexy).


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 25, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> Characters with special snowflakes syndrome.
> Like alien autistic transgender *vegan* rainbow unicorns.


To be fair, I can't think of very many unicorns that would be anything other than vegan beyond narwhals and unholy abominations. 

Anyway, my main pet peeve of mine when it comes to fursonas and OCs based on farm animals. As a therian, I find it rather disturbing that anyone would want to portray themselves as a domesticated animal whose sole _raison d'être_ is to be either used by others to obtain resources or be consumed as a resource.






Now, before any mention of Wilbur from Charlotte's Web is used to counter this, bear in mind that the pig actually had a personality beyond being future porkchops, and in no small part to his mortal fear of death. This peeve of mine is specifically towards fursonas and OCs that for whatever reason conveniently ignore the above-mentioned implications in favour of "I like farm animals so I will depict myself as one."


----------



## Simo (Feb 25, 2018)

Huh. This almost makes me wanna create a Russian burger-eating, sibling-fucking, gun-obsessed, trump-supporting, brain-dead redneck spy, embedded in something of a swing state like Furginia (Virginia) , near DC, working as a secret agent, while running a vodka micro-brewery and tasting room in a quaint town up in the Appalachian hills, as a cover...who will also be really, really cute and fluffy and use a lot of silly baby talk. Like you, but cuuuuuuuuuuuute!


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Feb 25, 2018)

I hate it when people think I'm Chinese just because I'm a pandaren
Fuck these Chinese commies


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 25, 2018)

ah you already know what im going to say

i hate femboys, especially those described as "uke" or "bottom" 
i hate nasty pink pastel femboys that dress in baby's clothes and have an ass so wide they physically wouldnt be able to move

if your fursona is a nasty stereotype i dont like you

i dont like futa/shemale or vagboy (i know its not what its commonly called but i dont want to say that nasty word) either. herms are ok if theyre realistic and arent hyper


----------



## Inkblooded (Feb 25, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh. This almost makes me wanna create a Russian burger-eating, sibling-fucking, gun-obsessed, trump-supporting, brain-dead redneck spy, embedded in something of a swing state like Furginia (Virginia) , near DC, working as a secret agent, while running a vodka micro-brewery and tasting room in a quaint town up in the Appalachian hills, as a cover...who will also be really, really cute and fluffy and use a lot of silly baby talk. Like you, but cuuuuuuuuuuuute!



well skunks seem like a redneck animal to me so just give yours a confederate flag and a sister to "love" and youre all set


----------



## Ginza (Feb 25, 2018)

I have a super traditional, southern oc.. likes his beer, wears a ratty old white tanktop, and totes his guns..

What designs I dislike, is purely my tastes. They're all good I'm sure, and it's not meant to attack anyone who likes/creates these!

I dislike anthros that are too humanoid. I come here for cute, toony animals, not hyper-sexualized humans with animal faces.
super fat/muscular furs. I see some that would realistically, be unable to walk. Or in the case of super fat ones, even be alive
I don't really like hair much at all. By hair, I mean human-like hair. Just looks weird to me


----------



## lupi900 (Feb 25, 2018)

Ginza said:


> I dislike anthros that are too humanoid. I come here for cute, toony animals, not hyper-sexualized humans with animal faces.



What do you do mean by too humanoid?.


----------



## Pompadork (Feb 25, 2018)

> I dislike anthros that are too humanoid. I come here for cute, toony animals, not hyper-sexualized humans with animal faces.






 
Damn it!


----------



## Mayflower (Feb 25, 2018)

I dislike a lot of animal features in anthro characters. Such as legs. I really don't like digitigrade legs or hooves. Also hoof-nails. I've never understood the purpose of those 
The worst, though, is animal genitalia. Especially canine. I find it repulsive.

If a character has a story of his/her parents being murdered, or something equally tragic, and then being trained to avenge their murder, then I stop reading. The stereotypical antihero with a dark past is incredibly boring.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 25, 2018)

Shane McNair said:


> I actually think this could have a lot of comedic potential, sans the sibling-fucking part. Why are you so salty? Nationality stereotypes don't have to be offensive. Dear god, everybody nowadays has been conditioned to think they have to be offended by everything. Stereotype characters can actually be pretty funny, but I guess that in "the current year" where everything is PC and we're supposed to find an excuse to be triggered by everything so we can claim victim status, everyone's forgotten that.



Stereotypes can be amusing if they're just silly stuff, like vodka-drinking or slav squatting or whatever, but when you start implying that all people of one nationality are something negative, that's not alright.


----------



## Ginza (Feb 25, 2018)

Constance said:


> I dislike a lot of animal features in anthro characters. Such as legs. I really don't like digitigrade legs or hooves. Also hoof-nails. I've never understood the purpose of those
> The worst, though, is animal genitalia. Especially canine. I find it repulsive.
> 
> If a character has a story of his/her parents being murdered, or something equally tragic, and then being trained to avenge their murder, then I stop reading. The stereotypical antihero with a dark past is incredibly boring.



I personally really like digi and the animal features, but the genitalia is nasty as hell. I don't want to see a realistic dog dick thank you


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 25, 2018)

Ginza said:


> I personally really like digi and the animal features, but the genitalia is nasty as hell. I don't want to see a realistic dog dick thank you




Don't get how people find _"knots" _attractive. Realistically, it would be painful as hell, and veiny red dog dicks are ugly as hell. 

If I ever wanted to take a vow of abstinence, I'd just look at/read furry erotica detailing dog dicks. Nothing kills arousal faster than a roleplay description of a _musky sheath _with a _seventeen inch knotted red pleasure rocket._


----------



## backpawscratcher (Feb 25, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Don't get how people find _"knots" _attractive. Realistically, it would be painful as hell, and veiny red dog dicks are ugly as hell.
> 
> If I ever wanted to take a vow of abstinence, I'd just look at/read furry erotica detailing dog dicks. Nothing kills arousal faster than a roleplay description of a _musky sheath _with a _seventeen inch knotted red pleasure rocket._


Oh my, we are in a good mood this evening aren't we?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Feb 25, 2018)

backpawscratcher said:


> Oh my, we are in a good mood this evening aren't we?



Hm? Eh, I guess I'm more cheerful than I usually am.

Oh, don't worry. None of you will witness me at my worst. Those are the days where I don't even feel like turning the computer on, so, forum posting is totally out of the question.


----------



## LeyJackalope (Mar 5, 2018)

ellaerna said:


> Exactly. Super short haired fur could be a possibility, but really there's just too many variables that could ruin the effect of a tattoo or intricate design.


I'd personally disagree with this specific peeve, but I'd want that fursona's hair dresser. I've seen example on long hair that work great and short hair too! 
Examples: Geometric Pixelated Butterflies Mon Roh my gosh
However, they aren't that intricate, so I kinda get annoyed when they're super crisp on longer fur, make no sense dude!
My personal peeve is when it's as generic as can be, even I'm guilty of this sometimes, that or it's overcluttered with details and descriptions making it near impossible to actually take in information about it.


----------



## Skychickens (Mar 14, 2018)

I’m always a bit against oversexualization. Or like when you see those characters that are mostly humanoid but they have mostly animal genetalia. Uhm...that just...it doesn’t make sense. They’re shaped that way for reasons guys...


----------



## shapeless0ne (Mar 15, 2018)

Rimna said:


> Hyper 'sonas - huge muscles, huge genitals, etc.


same with the addtion of sparkle dogs, snowflake sonas, and the really fucking edgy sonas that can also be snowflakes..... c-boy sona's (nothing personal) mostly because fa hasn't been handling them well and given them there own gender tag. and they just confuse the living hell out of me, I'm gay and find v's a bit gross....so I guess that means i'm not gay since the c-boys count as men?


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 15, 2018)

shapeless0ne said:


> same with the addtion of sparkle dogs, snowflake sonas, and the really fucking edgy sonas that can also be snowflakes..... c-boy sona's (nothing personal) mostly because fa hasn't been handling them well and given them there own gender tag. and they just confuse the living hell out of me, I'm gay and find v's a bit gross....so I guess that means i'm not gay since the c-boys count as men?



Oh no, you're still gay.
Trust me, you don't have to be pressured to be into this weird transgender shit.

For the record, a real life "C-boy" would just be a female with a male appearance. And a "dickgirl"/"futa" would be a male with a feminine appearance.

I'm mostly straight/bicurious, I like women and guys that look like women. I don't like women who look like men ("C-boys") or male transvestites/"shemales"/"futa"/whatever they call it.

I also think "C-boy" is an awful term. The C-word is very degrading, never was okay to me. Feels like calling a character a "C-boy" is insulting the female genitals to me.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 15, 2018)

wait...don't futa have both parts? not just a dude with a lady appearance, but a girl with a dick instead of a clit?
 i know at least one artist who draws them w/o the vajay, but that never felt like actual futa to me?
and i always thought c-boys (hate that term too) was just another derogatory for uber submissive guys? 
*confuzzled*​


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 15, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> wait...don't futa have both parts? not just a dude with a lady appearance, but a girl with a dick instead of a clit?
> i know at least one artist who draws them w/o the vajay, but that never felt like actual futa to me?
> and i always thought c-boys (hate that term too) was just another derogatory for uber submissive guys?
> *confuzzled*​



The meaning varies, from what I can tell.
In some cases, yes, it refers to a hermaphrodite, but in others it's just a feminine guy with boobs or whatever.

Nah, C-boy is a _"boy with vagina" _(As mentioned, technically a masculine-appearing female if this were real life, but hey, fetish content doesn't abide by the laws of reality.) A degrading term for submissive men would probably be something along the lines of "bottom boi" or "butt-slut."


----------



## Procompy (Mar 15, 2018)

I know it's super common and I don't mean to offend anyone but I don't like reptile and bird people with boobs
Why would they have boobs? It makes no sense


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 15, 2018)

I'll admit I go through FA to silently criticize 'sonas. The thing that bothers me the most is also closely related with my interests, and that would be.......... almost no one understands bugs. I shouldn't be surprised, but I just see the same things repeatedly:

- Making it more anthro in nature by ditching some of it's limbs.
Personal choice, sure, but if you remove much of what makes them stand out then they start to look like humans with angular, awkward insect heads.
- Giving them mammalian, etc type eyes.
You can display more emotion with that, but that just seems like an off-putting excuse for lack of creativity with the provided material. It just doesn't match.
- Genitals in the crotch area.
I don't even want to go into this, so I'll just say *that's not how it works at all. Not even close. pls stop*


That is all.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 15, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> The meaning varies, from what I can tell.
> In some cases, yes, it refers to a hermaphrodite, but in others it's just a feminine guy with boobs or whatever.
> 
> Nah, C-boy is a _"boy with vagina" _(As mentioned, technically a masculine-appearing female if this were real life, but hey, fetish content doesn't abide by the laws of reality.) A degrading term for submissive men would probably be something along the lines of "bottom boi" or "butt-slut."


but... futa is literally the japanese term for hermaphrodite...
language is weird.
i think it could be both, really. like calling a sub guy's butt a "boy p*ssy". which is also pretty skeevy, imo.
again, language is weird and we use it in very bad ways. ​


----------



## Zhalo (Mar 16, 2018)

MadKiyo said:


> - Genitals in the crotch area.
> I don't even want to go into this, so I'll just say *that's not how it works at all. Not even close. pls stop*


You are the reason "fly genitals" is in my search history now XD
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
The only thing I can think of that I really dislike is grossly overweight sonas. It just kind of disgusts me in a way. I feel like I am a bad person for feeling that way to be honest, but morbidly obese sonas just kinda disgust me.


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (Mar 16, 2018)

Zhalo said:


> You are the reason "fly genitals" is in my search history now XD
> -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> The only thing I can think of that I really dislike is grossly overweight sonas. It just kind of disgusts me in a way. I feel like I am a bad person for feeling that way to be honest, but morbidly obese sonas just kinda disgust me.



Call it a biology lesson and it becomes a workable excuse.

Yeah, an about that, I can deal with ones that are a bit t h i c c, but once you get into body roll territory, EUGH.


----------



## KILL.MAIM.KILL (Mar 16, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> but... futa is literally the japanese term for hermaphrodite...
> language is weird.
> i think it could be both, really. like calling a sub guy's butt a "boy p*ssy". which is also pretty skeevy, imo.
> again, language is weird and we use it in very bad ways. ​



Yeah, no... an asshole isn't a vagina.
Vaginas are great. Don't insult them by comparing them to someone's ass.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 16, 2018)

KILL.MAIM.KILL said:


> Yeah, no... an asshole isn't a vagina.









​


----------



## dogryme6 (Mar 17, 2018)

-Anatomically inaccurate fursonas
Aka "SCALIES DON'T HAVE THOSE WTF ARE YOU DOING." Boobs, and with them nipples. navels, probably genitalia too but I don't wanna look. Same case with any non-mammal animal that doesn't have those things, and any mammal animal that doesn't have the specific parts that they should have.
A particularly egregious offender of this point are udders. They are my personal worst "nemesis" part that people for some reason just LOOOVE to stick on their fursonas like it ain't no thing. OMGWTFBBQ.
They are... Lucky, enough, to get to be... Serviced, by the Unnecessary Parts Removal Center, for free.
-fetishes I dislike, other fetishes on characters I like, and especially fetishes I dislike on characters I like.
Aka "WHY IS THERE A PICTURE OF AN ABSURDLY FAT BEA FROM NIGHT IN THE WOODS VORING MAE!?" Fans tampering with characters in ANY sort of way tends to remove the purity from them, unless they're making an active effort to stay true to them as much as possible. But that's not often followed by those who wish to use the characters in their own stories to pleasure themselves with.
Particularly abhorrent is the above-mentioned vore of course. And this probably ties in to an above poster's therian beliefs creating disgust towards those who want farm animals for a fursona. Too often it feels like many fursonas into vore fall into the pred and prey stereotypes. Submissive wimp, and the jerky, reckless, and shameless dom. Bring a rocket launcher with you and wear your teeth like a blast door, neither of these kinds 'a fools are allowed to mess with you. That's my mindset.
-being a sultry wearer of the dairy air towards people on particular topics for no reason (Or in general)
At least I have the reason of "I'm disgusted by this. Also this isn't canon / accurate. Also you fail biology forever"  But there's lines that you don't cross, at least if you want me to take you more seriously. I don't go around actively harassing peeps over what they like, most of the time if there is an actual problem with what they're doing I'll either report it if it breaks any rules or point it out if it doesn't and leave. That's as far as it usually goes.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 17, 2018)

dogryme6 said:


> being a sultry wearer of the dairy air


what​


----------



## dogryme6 (Mar 17, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> what​


In layman's terms, an asshat.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 17, 2018)

dogryme6 said:


> In layman's terms, an asshat.


oh, derriere. not dairy air.​


----------



## dogryme6 (Mar 17, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> oh, derriere. not dairy air.​


Whatever.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Mar 17, 2018)

dogryme6 said:


> Whatever.


i was v confused as to how one would aerosolize milk there for a second.​


----------



## dogryme6 (Mar 17, 2018)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> i was v confused as to how one would aerosolize milk there for a second.​


I guess you could call it... Evaporated milk!


----------



## Astus (Mar 17, 2018)

Top of the list has to be those tattoo type things or fur patterns that form symbols or whatever. Really fat... like super fat characters are also up there. Oh also characters that are based off of other coyrighted characters... like sonic, MLP, Pokémon... oh also characters that have back stories or live in worlds created by others ex; a doctor who sona... like that kind of stuff.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Mar 18, 2018)

I've already mentioned this in a thread, but hypersexualized sonas.


----------



## Deathless (Mar 18, 2018)

I really don't like it when a fursona has 'too much' going on, like rainbows everywhere and mis-matching colors...
Like these:


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 19, 2018)

Norros_ said:


> Characters with special snowflakes syndrome.
> Like alien autistic transgender vegan rainbow unicorns.


Ok but I deadass want to see that oc
I'm sure someone could pull that off really well with the right skills


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 19, 2018)

ChapterAquila92 said:


> To be fair, I can't think of very many unicorns that would be anything other than vegan beyond narwhals and unholy abominations.
> 
> Anyway, my main pet peeve of mine when it comes to fursonas and OCs based on farm animals. As a therian, I find it rather disturbing that anyone would want to portray themselves as a domesticated animal whose sole _raison d'être_ is to be either used by others to obtain resources or be consumed as a resource.
> 
> ...


I kind of agree, although I've seen some CUTE AF pig girls.
Facerot has a cow fursona chosen specifically because he felt used and tossed aside like cattle. He owns these implications in his fursona as a way to combat his body dysmorphia. His art style is hella punk and gross as well, as an expression of embracing ugliness, and I dig that.


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 19, 2018)

Simo said:


> Huh. This almost makes me wanna create a Russian burger-eating, sibling-fucking, gun-obsessed, trump-supporting, brain-dead redneck spy, embedded in something of a swing state like Furginia (Virginia) , near DC, working as a secret agent, while running a vodka micro-brewery and tasting room in a quaint town up in the Appalachian hills, as a cover...who will also be really, really cute and fluffy and use a lot of silly baby talk. Like you, but cuuuuuuuuuuuute!


LOL FURGINIA XD


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 19, 2018)

Ginza said:


> I personally really like digi and the animal features, but the genitalia is nasty as hell. I don't want to see a realistic dog dick thank you


Oh God horse penises are the worst for me... dog dingledongles are tolerable in comparison because at least they look /kind of/ human. Horse winkies are fucking hideous and scary in shape, size, colour, everything. At no point do I want to see a cock with spots.


----------



## SlyRiolu (Mar 19, 2018)

Too muscular fursonas especially when they have big eyes. IT'S UNNATURAL! Alao hypers in general those are a bit freaky.


----------



## Albino Axolotl (Mar 20, 2018)

So going to hell for this...

Nipples on a non mammal. It's just not right (unless the creator has a good reason to do so, like prosthetic stick ons).


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 21, 2018)

Albino Axolotl said:


> So going to hell for this...
> 
> Nipples on a non mammal. It's just not right (unless the creator has a good reason to do so, like prosthetic stick ons).



I made an RPG where my players demanded a dragon with big boobs. I don't usually give my dragons any sort of kanungas, so I made her a plump dragon MONSTER instead, with a hand on the end of her tail and peach fuzz instead of scales. My players were happy, because all they cared about were the boobs and head, really.


----------



## Albino Axolotl (Mar 21, 2018)

Zehlua said:


> I made an RPG where my players demanded a dragon with big boobs. I don't usually give my dragons any sort of kanungas, so I made her a plump dragon MONSTER instead, with a hand on the end of her tail and peach fuzz instead of scales. My players were happy, because all they cared about were the boobs and head, really.


There are plenty of better way to denote a dragons gender (assuming that's its a feral dragon), like jetting eyelashes.


----------



## Zehlua (Mar 21, 2018)

Albino Axolotl said:


> There are plenty of better way to denote a dragons gender (assuming that's its a feral dragon), like jetting eyelashes.


This is true, but I also like to draw my male characters with wild lashes too


----------



## Paintyneko (Apr 4, 2018)

Way too many distasteful oversaturated colors


----------

